# Chinese Use Anti-Satellite Weapon



## tomahawk6 (18 Jan 2007)

The article states the Chinese tested their anti-satellite weapon against one of their older satellites in earth orbit. Quite a feat and one that will probably encourage the US to field a similar weapon.

http://voanews.com/english/2007-01-18-voa73.cfm


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Jan 2007)

Interesting, I wonder if the U.S. will strive to get such weapon systems, unless they already have them.






EDIT: Post #300  ;D


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (18 Jan 2007)

Does not the USAF field the ASAT that can be launched from F15s still in its inventory?


----------



## George Wallace (18 Jan 2007)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Does not the USAF field the ASAT that can be launched from F15s still in its inventory?



They successfully fired a Satellite Killing Laser from a 747 platform last summer.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (18 Jan 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> They successfully fired a Satellite Killing Laser from a 747 platform last summer.



I believe that was a Scud killer.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (18 Jan 2007)

Of course, one wonders where all the bleating about the "militarization of space" is from the leftists and peace campaigners out there...  Surely the NDP will hold a press conference to denounce this latest escalation of the arms race...?


----------



## tomahawk6 (18 Jan 2007)

The US stopped its anti-satellite program 20 years ago. It was deemed to be too expensive. I think that laser technology has really matured and may be the best way to go if we want to take out an adversaries satellites.

http://www.globalsecurity.org/org/news/2005/050406-space-beachhead.htm


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Jan 2007)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> Surely the NDP will hold a press conference to denounce this latest escalation of the arms race...?


Oh you know, they are already writing their speech's


----------



## rz350 (18 Jan 2007)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> Of course, one wonders where all the bleating about the "militarization of space" is from the leftists and peace campaigners out there...  Surely the NDP will hold a press conference to denounce this latest escalation of the arms race...?



They know that telling China or Russia or North Korea to stop doing something that is of their national intrest is useless. Its one of the few things about them nations that we should adopt...the not worrying what hippies think part.


----------



## warspite (18 Jan 2007)

So if this thing works they could knock out our GPS network right? Might make world war three a little harder if we don't have any smart bombs that work. Oh well time to go to... PLAN "B".... bullets shells still work don't they


----------



## Edward Campbell (18 Jan 2007)

warspite said:
			
		

> So if this thing works they could knock out our GPS network right? Might make world war three a little harder if we don't have any smart bombs that work. Oh well time to go to... PLAN "B".... bullets shells still work don't they



I would not expect to find GPS at the top of the target list.

This sort of thing - http://www.fas.org/spp/military/program/imint/ - see, especially, KH 12 and CRYSTAL - will be at the top.

One would also like to degrade an opponent's C2 system - especially an opponent who prides itself on its ability to win the _network centric_ war.  The problem, for anyone wishing to take on the USA, is that the US C3 system is highly dispersed - especially, it was reported during GWII, that which is carried by satellite.  I believe I heard that something like 75%+/- of the US strategic C3 is carried on *commercial* satellite systems - the same systems which carry *more than 75%* of the strategic C3 traffic of all non US military forces.  So, attacking the US C3 system might involve shooting oneself in the foot.

That being said, the fact that the Chinese can attack satellites means that the strategic equation is altered.  This announcement will have important _public diplomacy_ effects - it will enhance China's credibility and comfort America's enemies.

It will, also - perhaps just as importantly, scare the beejeezus out of the Russians.


----------



## DBA (19 Jan 2007)

The test was against a weather satellite at 537 miles altitude. The GPS satelites orbit at around 12,600 miles and are moving at about 17,000 miles per hour. So I agree GPS isn't a likely target.


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Jan 2007)

This link is good too   


http://www.time.com/time/world/article/0,8599,1580595,00.html


----------



## Navy_Blue (22 Jan 2007)

listing to the radio this morning and caught this.  Thought it was interesting and a little scary.

Sat Jan 20, 2:06 AM
TAIPEI (AFP) - Taiwan has expressed concern after rival China reportedly shot down a space satellite for the first time, saying the act would negatively affect peace between them and in the region.


http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/afp/070120/world/china_space_military_taiwan


----------



## CougarKing (15 May 2013)

A new test:

link



> *U.S. sees China launch as test of anti-satellite muscle: source*
> By Andrea Shalal-Esa
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The U.S. government believes a Chinese missile launch this week was the first test of a new interceptor that could be used to destroy a satellite in orbit, one U.S. defense official told Reuters on Wednesday.
> ...


----------



## MeanJean (16 May 2013)

This will spark a new arms race to develop an anti-satellite weapon defence system.   Another excuses for the Americans to spend more on defence.  :


----------

